
Ask HN: Benefits of circular images with css? - tmaly
I see a lot of images styled to appear circular.  Many times you see this around a blog authors picture.  I see it on Medium etc.<p>Are there any benefits to this type of image styling?
======
niftich
One advantage of using CSS to make an otherwise rectangular (really, square)
image appear circular is that the underlying images won't become obsolete if
the visual design changes to shift away from circular images.

Another is that commonly used lossy image codecs perform poorly on sharp
transitions, and block-based compressors perform especially poor on rounded
corners, and often, with transparency.

------
tmaly
Update: I was really looking more from a user perspective. Does using a
circular shape appeal more to users verse a square shape?

------
savethefuture
The underlying image is still a rectangle, it is just being manipulated with
css to make it more stylistically appealing.

